# Cash in your Tesco tokens before 6th Dec



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I know this has been mentioned in another thread :: here ::, but some might have missed it.

Tesco are changing the rules on exchanging tokens for vouchers, and after the 6th of December, the tokens will only be worth *3X* their face value, instead of the 4X we enjoy now.

As the linked thread shows, they now show vouchers that you might not be aware of, so get 'em changed quickly. We have £12.50 in tokens we weren't aware of - another £50 towards crossings 

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We did have another Topic running as well gerald as it was Martin that drew our attention to this
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/ne...rce=forum&utm_medium=sidebar&utm_campaign=box


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya Gerald a good reminder lol

We did have a thread on this stickied when we first found out about it but its gone now

Found it HERE!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Carol

 I did look for a previous thread, but because we've been away, I thought it had only just happened :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder

I'm in a bit of a dilema, I received 145Pounds worth of vouchers this quarter. Bought some furniture for some of my flats using the extra 5000 points for each purchase. 

I would like to take the oppertunity to exchange them for the x4 offer but I can only make 3 crossings a year and at approx 120Pounds a crossing I will have too many vouchers.

I cannot remember how long the Eurotunnel vouchers are valid for once exchanged.

Would I be better to exchange what I need and keep the remainder for 2012 and accept the x3 offer. 

I guess it's all down to how long the Euro Tunnel Vouchers are valid for....can anyone help please?

Stewart


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

stewartwebr said:


> I guess it's all down to how long the Euro Tunnel Vouchers are valid for....can anyone help please?


Hi Stewart

I think in one of Russell's posts a while ago, he said that once you get your deal tokens, if they're about to run out, you can send them off to renew them. I'll have a search ...

Gerald


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Once you have exchanged them the vouchers are valid for 6 months.

I have exchanged all mine for various benefits so as to get x4 value.

peedee


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

Example date

Convert Tesco vouchers to deal tokens on 1st December.

Deal tokens valid for 6 months - so expire 1 June 2011.

Crossings must be taken within 12 months of being books, so in theory book on 1 une 2011, and your crossing must be completed by 31 May 2012.

These days are examples and so you need to check your tokens carefully when received.

Russell


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

If you use Tesco tokens for your family cars RAC membership, you can also get the form now at 4 X token value, ready for the renewal date in the next 12 months.

Colin


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

This year I used tokens for eurotunnel but exchanged too many as we ended up crossing at the cheapest time. We had £60 of reward token left (i.e. £15 in points) so we gave the token to son and daughter in law. They used it at Pizza express and had a great time. There are loads of offers out there in the rewards section. Personally I think it's brilliant.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Had a spending spree, 2 ferry crossings,a new television and the wife a new laptop all with Tesco Tokens.

Best Regards
Broom


----------

